# 1st pet pigeon... grunting?



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello,

I just adopted a former racing pigeon from the animal shelter... his owner didn't want him anymore because he wasn't a good racer. Searching for info on the internet led me to this website, and I have learned much in the past couple days from all your previous posts!

I just brought home the bird last night, and set him up in his new (bigger) cage. He had been at the shelter for a month and the cage was too small, and he didn't have any grit to eat. He is very interested in watching me, and does not seem afraid of me or aggressive at all.

However, the only sound I've heard him make is a grunting sound, like a little pig... he grunts when I have put my hand in his cage to get his water bowl, etc. He does not bite, he just grunts a little. Is this because he is a little nervous about his new home, or could this indicate a lung infection? He seems to be otherwise okay, and is eating and pooping fine.

Also, how long should I wait for him to get adjusted before I let him out to fly around inside my home? I don't want to freak him out, but I am sure he could use some exercise.

Thanks!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Usually, it's the hens that make that sound. Years ago, we had a bird that Lin named "Grouser" because she did it so much.

Pidgey


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Usually, it's the hens that make that sound. Years ago, we had a bird that Lin named "Grouser" because she did it so much.
> 
> Pidgey


You know, the pigeon may be female... they couldn't tell at the shelter, but I assumed it was male because it had not laid any eggs while it was there (the past month).


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a pair who both make this sound. But the female's grunts are much louder and usually directed at me when I reach in the cage. She almost makes me think of a gorilla sometimes - if she gets really annoyed with me it sounds monkey-like.

The male sometimes grunts softly to himself when he is strutting around the floor. More of a muttering "oof-oof-oof" sound, that sometimes breaks into the usual roo-coo-coo. I can't help laughing at their antics - so charming!

In any case, I wouldn't worry about your pigeon being sick, as long as it appears healthy otherwise. Sounds like s/he is just responding to you with vocal noises. Congrats on your new pet, BTW! I'm sure once s/he is settled in you'll have lots of fun together


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good for you for adopting a pigeon! And welcome to Pigeon-Talk. Your whole life will be changed from here out lol.  Your pij sounds perfectly normal, this is a common sound for both sexes, especially if they are a bit nervous. I also find hens to make this noise more often than cocks, as the boys do love to strut their stuff (again, if it is a male he may be nervous and not into "strutting and cooing" yet). It isn't unusual if it is a hen and she didn't lay eggs at the shelter, as they don't generally lay unless they're in a comfy, relaxed setting. The only way you'll know for sure is if she does lay eggs.....then she's a hen.  

With any arrangements you're making for her, there are a variety of options to make living with a pigeon fun for you both (and not too messy!). A member on here, Boni, makes and sells "PGWear", and are essentially cute and classy bird diapers.  She will quickly learn to adore you and want to sit with you around the house if she is tame (and it sounds as if she is pretty used to being handled). Many pigeons enjoy human company very much and will get tamer with handling even if they are an older bird. 

Many house set-ups include a cage or "corner" that the bird can call hers, with open-door policy while people are home and about to keep an eye out. Of course, many pigeons decide ALL the time is open-door time and find a way to sneak out and sleep on the couch while you're at work.  Not bad in a dog/cat/etc.-free household.....but if you have an interested dog or cat, you will want the closing cage (sounds like you have one set up already) that is secure during the day. With a bird diaper, this is an ideal set-up and keeps everyone happy. A pigeon will quickly become used to a routine. Some of them enjoy toys (stuffed animals, parrot toys, bells to ring, plastic cat balls with bells inside, etc.) As long as it's non-toxic, try out different things and you'll be surprised how silly they can be.

I would think you could go ahead and let her out today, maybe in a bedroom with the window covered by something visible, just in case. An old blanket or tarp can be lay down until she's tamer and you can explore the diaper idea. Paint tarps work great, are easy to use, and can be thrown away as they're thin and cheap. The only way to catch her after she's out may be when it gets dark, so keep that in mind if you can't leave her out in the room and have to leave later. I would think she would be fine as long as the room is pigeon-proofed. She is probably quite anxious to spread her wings, after being at the shelter for so long. Thanks again for rescuing her, and please ask any questions you might think of along the way.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi, NancyJ and welcome!!!

Looks like MaryJane has done an excellent post!

I'm just throwing in my 2 cents about the grunting...

I have a rescued racing homing pij who cannot fly due to a partially amputated wing. He lives with me and 3 cats in a 1 bdrm apt. 

He not only GRUNTS at the cats but at me too IF I am doing something he doesn't like...AND, I AM HIS MATE! These grunts may be accompanied by beak strikes to show his displeasure. 

Soooo, you _may_ have a hen, but you will know for SURE when she lays an egg!!  What have you named her(?)...

DO keep us updated.  

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

NancyJ said:


> You know, the pigeon may be female... they couldn't tell at the shelter, but I assumed it was male because it had not laid any eggs while it was there (the past month).


Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for adopting this pigeon that needed a home.

Just want to comment, just because the bird hasn't laid an egg doesn't mean it's a boy, the bird may still be too young to lay an egg, and/or it hasn't bonded (fallen in love) with anyone or any bird yet. 

I'm not saying it's not a boy, just saying give it time.


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi, I'm no pigeon expert at all, but just wanted to agree that my hen makes the same sort of noise, kinda of like a "HooH!" like a startled owl grunt. It's funny..she usually does that when she's a little put off by something such as when my boyfriend wears a hat (she doesn't like hats!) or if I'm invading 'her' space at the wrong time


----------

